# Smoked Black Beans



## arubaariba (Aug 5, 2015)

I was talking to a friend who had some smoked black beans & rice at a restaurant down in Mexico while on vacation. I have smoked Cowboy beans in a big pan before - but thinking that I could:

 - buy the canned black beans,

 - drain all the liquid out,

 - pour them onto a perforated (fine) pizza screen and smoke them.  

My thought process is that they would absorb more smoke this way, and adding a little liquid afterward would re-hydrate them back to normal. Put them in chili, or mexican dishes

Is my thought process sane, or do I need a vacation?  Thought someone here may have tried it at one point in time.  Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes , that would work , however ,why not use dried Beans and cook them in the smoker . . .

A CI pot with soaked beans and aPig foot . place over your hot spot (about 300*  stirring often) and you'llhave a good smoke on them .

Just MHO...

Have fun and .. .


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 5, 2015)

If you're using canned beans, keep an eye on the sodium - read the labels. If you drain them, that will help, and maybe rinse them, too.


----------



## arubaariba (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for your replies!


----------

